# Anglerprüfung in Finsterwalde, Brandenburg



## Sportexrute (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

der nächste Prüfungstermin ist der 26.11.2011 um 9:00 Uhr in Finsterwalde. Infos und Antragsformular unter:

Anglerverein@web.de

anfordern.

Petri und viel "Spaß" beim lernen wünscht

Wolfgang


----------

